# Camping & Fishing 10K Islands in the ENP



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Great report and pics! Those memories are priceless. Glad you guys made the time to go together.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Great campsite, one of my favorites. Some history of the ruins - http://www.floridasportsman.com/2005/12/01/fakahatchee_bay_everglades/


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

That's what it's all about 

Bobber thanks for the history


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bobber,

My dad and family use to go to Remuda Ranch often, now known as Port of the Isles. We fish the Fakahatchee straind so often, that when my dad passed away, he asked if we could sprinkle his ashes in the "Lunch Hole" which was a beautiful spot where we would pull up the skiff or 24 Proline CC, tie up and eat lunch. It was one of those spots where several tributaries came together and deepened out the channel. There, while eating freshly cooked up snapper or snook sandwiches, we wold fish that hole for grouper, big snook or tarpon. An occasional jewfish or shark would grab our line as well.

That "lunch Spot" has the largest osprey nest over looking it that I've ever seen still to this date.

I miss the ole guy and that lunch spot!


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Backwater - thanks for sharing that story - it blessed me. Your dad sounds like he was a great man.


----------

